# Looking for a reputable breeder in NY/NJ/CT/MA area



## Jenny&Pete (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello fellow Havanese lovers,

We recently lost our precious Java. After just 6 years, he left this world too quickly and suddenly. As you all know, he brought infinite joy not only to us but to everyone that knew him. To know Java was to fall in love with Java 

So, now we begin our search to welcome another Havanese puppy into our lives. We are having a hard time finding a reputable breeder in the northeast, and would love references.

Many thanks for your help. 

Jenny & Pete


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

There are a number of people here who have gotten their havs from breeders they love in the area. I think some of them may chime in and pm you with information about their favorites. 

I'm so sorry for your loss. These precious beings do leave a huge hole in our lives when they cross over to the rainbow bridge. Though a new one will never take the place of the special love you had for Java, it will bring a new joy and new love of its own. I wish you luck in your search.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Is Candy in NJ still breeding. She is with the Del.Valley Hav Group. Henry came from bloodlines there.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

If you go to the Delaware Valley Havanese website, they have a breeder referral on there. These breeders show and health test their dogs. That does not mean just a vet check. Good luck!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. The death of a beloved pet certainly leaves an empty place in our hearts doesn't it? We got Tucker from June Hartzog of Jubo-Lee Havanese in Amherst, N.H. We think very highly of June for many reasons and Tucker is the best little guy around. June's website is jubilee.com. If you'd like private message me and I'll share with you why we think June is so special.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Oops, that website for June is jubilee.com.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry again, this computer of overriding what I type. Let me try it again. jubolee.com


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Our Jack is from the Jubo-Lee line. His sire is co-owned by Jubo-Lee and Chickway Havs. His dame is also from Jubo-Lee. 

We think he is wonderful.


----------



## Melis516 (Sep 4, 2011)

Avonlea Havanese. Although we chose a diferent breeder, Phyliss is top notch. She has one puppy (Augie) still listed as available.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

With any breeder you choose, please be sure the breeder is starting the housebreaking process, socializing, showing and doing all the required health testing. You can see if they are telling the truth by going to the OFFA website. All the results are there. if you put in the kennel name, lots of results should come up. You can then look up the parents of the liter you are looking at.


----------

